# ItÂ´s No Secret ....



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

I love black & white pics, donÂ´t know why though









Pic taken in my garden this Saturday. Most of my scans is taken outside I just cant get it right with the

lights when photographing indoor.










Cheers

Jacob


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch & an impressive picture Jacob.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Nice watch & an impressive picture Jacob.


Thanks "Blade" 

/j


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

watchless said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch & an impressive picture Jacob.
> ...


Your welcome mate.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

That is superb, or both are superb?

Good work anyway. Would not look out of place in one of the quality sunday supplements.

Paul D


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Paul said:


> That is superb, or both are superb?
> 
> Good work anyway. Would not look out of place in one of the quality sunday supplements.
> 
> Paul D










Thanks Paul

/j


----------

